# Photoshop CS, error... eraser not working.



## Alliana (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey, I'm having a problem with my photoshop CS. I hope this is the right forum for this, but... anyways, I've never had any problems before, this just started happening today. Whenever I try to use the eraser tool on any image, an error message comes up that says: "Could not complete your request because of a program error".

I've tried restarting, it didn't work. I uninstalled photoshop and then reinstalled it. It still won't work. I even ran a virus scan on it and an ad-aware scan just for the heck of it. I don't know what to do. I'm very dependent on my photoshop program for all my graphics and website stuff, so hopefully someone here knows how to fix it. And if this is the wrong place for this, feel free to redirect me! Thanks!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm not sure of the solution to your problem, but it's preferable to use a layer mask as opposed to the eraser tool anyway. If you want a quick _how-to_ let me know, I'd be happy to explain the process.. it's not complicated.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

does PS close after this error pops up? would you have run any windows updates or installed any other software before this error started to happen?

have a look in the 'event viewer' (control panel>administrative tools>event viewer) at the 'application log' and the 'system log' and see does the error reported in there throw any light on it. i find them a bit vague but sometimes it points me in the right direction.


----------

